# Omcan product quality/refrigerated display case specifically



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi...

As luck would (not) have it, I need to replace my walk in cooler box and that will eat virtually all of the cash on-hand (short story: First kitchen space. Bought new refrigeration, got panels for free, 8x10 size. Cut said panels to fit this first kitchen space. Moved. There is not enough silicone or foam on the planet to seal the seams now that panels are re-fitted so need to replace the box. Refrigeration parts only being 2 years old so still keeping those.)

I was intending to buy a high end pastry case (curved glass, glass shelves) but now I can't afford that. What I can afford is an Omcan unit, shown here:

http://www.reliabuy.com/products/OM...kery_Pastry_and_Cake_Display_Case-3720-0.html

Not necessarily from that particular seller though.

Because so many people told me NOT to buy a Leader brand refrigerated case because of reliability issues; I am trying to do some due diligence and find out whether this brand is worth it or not. The bottom line is I need something in place by mid-September. I like the looks of this (all that glass, and a defogging switch); I do not care for white wire shelves like the True units have, but I know that True units are really good, and they are also about 9K which is what it is going to cost me to replace the walk in cooler (between pulling and disposing of the old panels, buying and installing the new box, reconnecting the refrigeration, the electrical ....)

Anyone have one of these? or know someone who does? What do you think?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@JCakes,

I couldn't seem to get or find the spec.s I would want to see what type and size compressor is in it. It says bakery a.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi... it does have the interior air circulation, I am trying to decide where to put it (physically); we have two large windows in the front of the shop that get afternoon sun, and the rep I spoke to at Kitchenall thought it might be wise to get a stronger compressor in a Leader brand unit if I were to put it where it would get sun.  I'm hoping I can avoid that because 1) I don't want to wait for a special order and 2) a shade is a lot cheaper LOL.  Plus all that caution about not getting a Leader case makes me want to avoid that brand entirely.  I would rather pull a shade down for the afternoon than get something I have to get serviced a lot.

I'm still waiting to hear on how long it will take the new cooler box to come in; I'd rather make a mess replacing the cooler box *before* the retail part opens.  The whole "make a good first impression" and all.....


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd definitely get that shade anyway, @JCakes.....whether you get a stronger compressor or not. Aesthetics, customer/employee comfort...energy savings......


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm not so sure you need to go up in compressor size. Actually I could not find the compressor size in the discription


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi J-cakes.

Here's my story.....

8 years ago we set up a small pastry and choc shop. Needed a 5' and a 3' display case, one for chocolates and one for pastries. My partners freaked when I gave them the quotes for True and General, and almost turfed me out when I showed them quotes for the Euro cases. Against my protests they went and bought cases made in China.

Now, I gotta admit, the cases looked good, solid marble veneers (no laminate), welded steel chassis (no particle board), curved glass fronts, glass shelving, and gentle forced air circualtion. The big one we turned down to 18 C for chocs, and the small one at normal temp for pastries. Every month either the switches blew or the themostats blew, but for the first year we were covered. After the first year the coil went in the small case. We collectively said "Eff this" and uplugged the little (deleted) and used it for cookies and dry pastries. Within two months the coil in the second case went and my partners swore that they had nothing to do with the selection of equipment and that it was all my doing that the cases were crapola. Oh, and they didn't want to spend a dime for repairs or replacements.

So I had a good long think. I knew that chocolate melted under the florescent lighting in the cases, so I needed some kind of refrigeration. I also knew that that the chocs would retain their shine and snap at normal store temps on the wall-mounted display shelves--even in August.

So, I unplugged the 5' case and installed l.e.d. lighting (available at www.leevalley.com) which puts out "O" heat. True, I spent a hundred bucks for lighting, but at least I could use the cases for display.

So here's what I suggest:

Find out who retails the cases in your area. If it's within a few miles that's good, because that's who will service it if/when it needs repairs. Show up at the store and ask for brochures/ballpark quotes on True, Euro stuff, and Omcan. One the sales guy knows your serious, he'll perk up. Oviously he'll try to sell you True, or what ever is the most expensive, but now's the time to get an honest opinion abut Omcan. If Omcan has a history of problems, he'll try to talk you out of it, even giving you a better price on True. If Omcan has no serious issues, he won't put up much of a fight and he'll try to sell you $40.00 sheetpans instead.

Trott down to IKEA and get those perforated roller-blinds. If you can do it, see if you can get window tinting for your place--believe me, it's worth the expense and hassle due to a/c costs, refrigeration costs, sun damage to products, and general ambiance.

Oh, and install l.e.d lighting before you even plug the cases in. They don't put out any heat and suck up almost no power.


----------

